# 06 Toyota Avensis D4D Timing Belt or Chain



## atmurphy (12 Dec 2008)

Folks does anybody know if it is a Timing Belt or Chain I need for a 06 D4D Toyota Avensis. Also does anybody know if I require any other items i.e. water pump. Can't find anything in the car manual.


----------



## Bell Butts (12 Dec 2008)

See Honest John

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/faq/faq.htm?id=54


----------



## Westbound (16 Dec 2008)

I have pre Jul 06, 2006 Avensis and have been quoted €500 by the dealer to have the timing belt done. It is to be done at 105,000KM, am almost at that, but bad time of the year to be shelling out!


----------



## atmurphy (20 Dec 2008)

Just a note of interest. Approached the local Main dealer and got a quote of €450. So decided to do a little shopping around. Bought the Timing Belt from the same Main Dealer for some €40 & got my local Mechanic to change it. All in, it cost me €160. Local Mechanic charged me €120 for the job. Rip-off Ireland is still alive and kicking. My advice to anyone, is to shop around. It saved me €290.


----------

